# Going rate for second shooters?



## rub (Jun 13, 2011)

Anyone care to chime in on going rates for 2nd shooters?  This is for contract shooting, working with the photographers card, with no rights to the images after.


----------



## joealcantar (Jun 13, 2011)

I believe this would really be up to you.  What you determine is fair pay for the days work and product that you produce. How much do you charge to lock in a wedding in case someone cancels the contract?  I believe it would be enough to cover your expenses for that day if you did not work.  
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2011)

$150 to $350.  I wouldnt do it though if you cant use the image.  I typically have an agreement no to post the photos on social website like facebook until 5 weeks after the wedding and always credit the 1st shooter as main photographer.  Just put (as 2nd photograper for ________ ).  You wont learn that much if you cant use the photo.  Hell, you cant even edit them.  I wouldnt do it.


----------



## rub (Jun 13, 2011)

Im just looking for some extra income for a few lighting upgrades - I dont need to pad the portfolio.  This way I have minimal time commitment, no post, no customers.  I told her $75 per hour and got booked for 3 weddings.  All on weekdays where I I wont be booking anything else.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2011)

$75/hr? Holy crap. She is nice. If I can get that much to 2nd shoot, I will do it for shizzle. No editing no worries. That is very generous especially on weekdays because those wedding are generally get "discounted" rate.


----------



## CCericola (Jun 13, 2011)

I hire second shooters hourly and assistants a flat rate. Rates depend on your area.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2011)

Rub, I have a feeling she probably be using you for only like 1 - 2 hours for the ceremony only.  I may be wrong though.


----------



## rub (Jun 13, 2011)

4 hours per.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 13, 2011)

She probably means $75 for 4 hours


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 13, 2011)

gsgary said:


> She probably means $75 for 4 hours


Thats how much I would pay Gary to shoot with me  .  $100 if he brings his toy dog.


----------



## IgsEMT (Jun 13, 2011)

$75/hr w/o editing is fair number. 
Anything less then $70, at least around these parts, means you're a jerk and under pricing the industry thats already in the sh*t hole and it really goes to about $100/hr. A lot depends on experience of the shooter.
Next you have to consider what is "2nd" means? = if all you're doing is backing up primary photog and getting few fun angles here/there, its one thing . If its a 2 crew job and you're 2nd means you're a full photog w/ full gear then its a different story - (do you need an assistant for that job?)


----------



## mwcfarms (Aug 12, 2011)

Bumping this thread to talk about our area. Going seconds here average 20- 30 dollars an hour to assist. Be a human light stand, grunt, carry bags, hold reflectors etc. No rights to images what so ever. Learning experience only but a paid experience. Then you have the primary photographers who are hiring an actual second shooter. These photographers get 50 - 100 an hour but will only be able to use print pieces as portfolio work etc. Some will let you so many weeks after the wedding and never on social media pages like Schwetty said. These are there in a photographers capacity expected to produce great shots and save the primary's ass in the event of a major feck up. Trying to decide if the first scenario is going to be really benificial to me or not. What has been everyone else's experience. 

And just a note for KmH I actually was going to start a new post about this and for some reason you popped into my head telling me to use that neat little search box at the top of the page.


----------

